# Do you paint your 'pallets'?



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

we have made pallets with pt wood and they are fine after 20-30 yrs. I would not paint as it takes time and would not do much.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I do not paint mine either. But they are all plastic!


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Tenbears said:


> I do not paint mine either. But they are all plastic!


+1 :thumbsup:

Less weight, more durability.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I make mine, treated runners. and painted. 1.00 worth of paint doubles the life of a 15.00 pallet.


----------



## stevethebeeman (Mar 27, 2013)

Paint them with Carbolineum keeps the spiders and ants out bit messy but by far worth it


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Tenbears said:


> I do not paint mine either. But they are all plastic!


what are these plastic pallets? will you tell me where they can be found?


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Steve, would carbolineum keep out the red imported fire ant? Do you migrate south to the Gulf Coast or west? Very interested in ways to keep away fire ants.


----------



## stevethebeeman (Mar 27, 2013)

babybee said:


> Steve, would carbolineum keep out the red imported fire ant? Do you migrate south to the Gulf Coast or west? Very interested in ways to keep away fire ants.


Well, seems to work fire ants don't seem to build their mounds in them. I clean with a power washer the centers of the pallets before they go to texas clear all the leaves out. Big problem is the price has tripled I think a barrel is about 1500 now. The bees are in east texas right now, they will go to California in January


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Just as mine are. I am curious to see. Is there anyway you would let me look?


----------



## stevethebeeman (Mar 27, 2013)

Might have a few at the shop I can take some pictures tomorrow


----------

